# grosses messer



## hellize (Feb 1, 2019)

Grosses messer



The cave had a narrow entry. Its outside was strewed with small, sharp rocks and stones, but the inside was nice and flat, almost like a marble floor. The stalagmites seemed like ancient columns and the echoes travelling back and forth through its ever expanding halls gave the mirage of a basilica. A sanctum of nature.
This " shrine" also had a choir of its own. The bandmaster and the vocalist was the one and the same, the boar. But boar music doesn't have a melody. It is composed of illusive sounds, weird noises, growls and grunts. The last note always lures into the grave.

His own presence was undeniable. The floor was littered with its own musty, moldy manure, soaked in urine. The stink was teasing his sensitive snout, but it also helped him to orient itself in the darkness of the cavern, in a world all too familiar by now.
He didn't know, how much time has he spent inside the mountain, only had faint memories of rushes, collisions and roars. But all his past wounds healed with time and he started to know the tunnels intimately. He stood there now, whining in the dark depths of the mountain.

An odd vox stroke his ear, more and more strange sounds intruded into the wont tranquility of the den. The boar nervously sprung up and with clapping hoofs trotted across the naked stone floor towards the invader. Suddenly a dim ray of light found itself on a large iron and for a moment shined timidly on its edge in the dark, a flashing white tusk greeted it from the shadows. 
Moments later a long shriek could be heard, but the men left behind, outside at the mouth of the grotto couldn't tell if it was from the beast or from the hunter.

Its total length is 47 cm / 18.5 inch. The blade's length is 32 cm / 12.6 inch, its width 6 cm / 2.36 inch and its thickness 6 mm / 0.25 inch.
The blade is forged of 5160 carbon steel, the handle is made of polished deer antler with forged iron accessories.
Its sheath is made of thick cow hide.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Feb 2, 2019)

Great writing, I love the profile and the shell guard is a beautiful touch.


----------



## Matus (Feb 2, 2019)

... I can’t see the photos in the app


----------



## hellize (Feb 2, 2019)

Tim Rowland said:


> Great writing, I love the profile and the shell guard is a beautiful touch.


Thanks a lot! I couldn't resist to add something to it


----------



## hellize (Feb 2, 2019)

Matus said:


> ... I can’t see the photos in the app


It seems to be alright to me


----------



## milkbaby (Feb 11, 2019)

I like the story is back! Nice knife too.


----------



## hellize (Feb 12, 2019)

milkbaby said:


> I like the story is back! Nice knife too.


Especially for you, my friend!


----------

